# Carb problems on an Echo SRM 210 Weedhacker



## RVC (Aug 14, 2009)

I received this trimmer in a non-running condition. The motor would crank with gas poured into the spark plug hole so I figured it had a carb problem. I disassembled, cleaned and reassembled the carb (a Zama - an RB75 I think but I may be wrong) using a new carb kit. I'm not sure what the thick white plate that two tubes from the gas tank go to is called but I installed a new one of those, too. It looked like there was a place for a needle on the carb but the opening was covered with a rubber plug and a new needle was not provided in the carb kit. So I figured there was no needle there and didn't check/clean whatever may have been behind the plug. It will crank now and idle but the engine stalls when I try to speed it up.

I used spray throttle body cleaner (didn't have carb cleaner) for the cleaning. The person I bought the carb kit from said I should have put the carb in ammonia until it stopped bubbling and then used WD 40 to clean out the openings and passages. Could the TB cleaner have cause internal problems?

Thanks for reading all this. I will appreciate whatever help someone can give.

RVC


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a needle under the plug, and it could be dirty, there are also other reasons that these carburetor do not operate properly, such as a worn ramp on the throttle plate. The ramp lifts the throttle as it rotates to allow more fuel to be fed as it's throttled up. I have mixed success kitting these carburetors, I usually replace them since part of the metering system is technically unserviceable.

If you remove the throttle valve from the carburetor and the inlet metering needle fulcrum arm, you can spray cleaner through the pickup hole in the metering chamber of the carburetor and it should come out the main jet. Sometimes this will clean out whatever is restricting the circuit and the carburetor will start working, at this point it certainly worth a try.

I don't think the spray cleaner your using should cause any issues, but I used brake cleaner spray, when I service these small carburetors.

Best of Luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## RVC (Aug 14, 2009)

A lot of good info here - thank you very much. I'll get back into the carb and hit the areas you mentioned again and see what happens. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Hope I don't have to go with a new carb. They ain't cheep!

RVC


----------

